# MAC foundation without SPF?



## *K_87* (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies,
First post here, I can assure you it won't be the last!
 Anyway, I've done a search but couldn't find the specific information. I was just wondering what would be the best MAC foundation to get that gives fairly heavy coverage and doesn't have SPF in it?
Thanks!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 28, 2008)

First of all, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You may wish to try Studio Tech foundation.  It's a cream-to-powder formula with medium to full coverage, depending of course on how it's applied.  The coverage I get from Studio Tech is good enough that I use far less concealer (major undereye circles) than with other foundations.

Studio Tech is SPF-free.  

I have combination skin, especially dry in the winter but with breakouts in the T-zone and this works well for me.  Some folks report that this can cause breakouts in acne-prone skin but this hasn't been the case for me.  I use a blot paper if the T-zone gets oily and that doesn't seem to disturb the foundation at all.

HTH!  And again, welcome!


----------



## *K_87* (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!
Yeh I should have said I get pretty dry skin. I've heard some people can get break outs from MAC foundation, luckily I've been fine so far.
I'll check this out, so thanks a lot!


----------

